# Bad skin :(



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

My puppy Bella (8 months old) has been really scratching her "arm pits" lately-the area under her front legs. They are so bad she has scabs on her skin. I knew before getting her that this breed has skin sensitivity but can anyone recommend something I can do or apply so I can help her. It kills me to hear her scratching away, knowing she is scratching herself raw! 

Thank you for this forum-it is wonderfully helpful! 

Dan


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, Dan I was told by our Vet that a supplement with omega three fatty acids would benefit our V's skin.

Allergic dermatitis is in some cases plaguing this dog breed and it's hereditary in nature.
Benadryl, my vet recommends 1 mg per lb of body weight given every 12 hours during allergy season, if our V shows allergy symptoms.

I would also look for a dog food that is void of corn. Our puppy was fed with Iams brand and we switched right away. May take some time to see any results with diet changes.

Julius.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Biocaine from Petco (or something similar)

Dab it on right before morning and evening walks, clip on the leash, and GO. The bitter taste is not bad enough to keep Savannah from licking it off, but right before a walk gives it time to set in her skin so she doesn't notice the cream after the walk. If it is a food allergy, then you obviously have some other steps, but Savannah has had one or two of these kinds of rubbing/scratching places that once I could get it healed, did not recur. Hope this works as well for Bella as it does for Savannah!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's another thing you could try... I did this for my previous dog, and now also for Willie.

I buy a large bottle of natural Omega 3 Fish Oil softgels at Costco and give one maybe three or four days a week. At first, Willie would just eat it when I tossed it in with his dinner. Then he got a little fussy about it. So now what I do is take the capsule and poke it with a pin, and squeeze the oil onto his food.

I did it that way with my diabetic dog, Aini. Nice, healthy skin for both dogs. No issues. Well, it might be worth a try. The fish oil softgels aren't expensive at all.


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the fish oil tip; Hunter does not have rashes but he does tend to have dry skin. We'll give that a try!


----------



## East0352 (Jul 24, 2011)

My V gets nickel sized sores from mosquito bites. That my be causing it too. They tend to be in the crotch area and arm pits.


----------

